# False name, false fish



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi,

Please view this fish.




I looked for him and found him not in our country. His name was A.bivittatum Lönnberg 1895. In the 70's I have bred him. I searched further in the Netherlands. Since I found him (after the name, no picture). I was happy and ordered. But I got a completely different fish. He was similar to A. filamentosum arnoldi. They called him Chromaphyosemion bivittatum Funge.
I did not say anything, but since I'm more accurate with the name.
By the way, looking for fish is now called A. bitaeniatum Ijebu Ode. I'm still searching.

greetings


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Very pretty killie!Inkmaker may know about killies as I believe he breeds some of them.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

One week I've been waiting for. No one has recognized the fish shown. It was another shot in the oven. I have no hand for something like this? But I am still learning and try again.
It was kind of you to answer me. Thank you, again


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been in the hobby a long time and never seen that fish. I've seen some similar killies, but not with fins like that. Sure it is not photoshopped?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

First, I am glad that you have posted.
I have personally photographed at my aquarium (you can see the lens ring Meyer Optik Domiplan 2,8/50). The males of (Today) A. bitaeniatum spread the fins as in courtship. Otherwise, they applied to the fins. The females are not with high fins. I saw the fish at a recent exhibition, but could not buy.


----------

